# Ep3H To Ep4P Radio Performance Thread



## neyenlives

This is a spin-off from the EP4P announce thread in the development section found here

This thread is specifically for those coming from EP3H to EP4P radios. Rom version and kernel version shouldn't matter to my knowledge when talking about specific radio performance. I am particularly concerned that this EP4P candidate appears to be considered a final release candidate more so than the others. What kills me is EP3H was a lot better from a radio standpoint and I found no other problems with it.......so I hope this one gets rejected on radio performance alone.

EE4 radio performance was deplorable, EP1Q/EP1W improved things quite noticeably but EP3H brought seriously stable, strong signals in both 3G and 4G bands.

So far my experience coming from EP3H stock (deodexed, debloated, rooted) rom to EP4P stock rom with the same treatment has been ridiculously high data speeds which should be the case given where I live. However I have noticed so far that signal strength seems to have suffered a fair amount.

Other things that *could* affect this is local network issues. I am aware of none. I do however know our area is getting its' second round of 4G network upgrades. Local VZW reps say it is a radius expansion mostly as initial 4G signal was pretty much limited to a 5-10 mile radius centered around downtown Louisville, KY. Are they working on the equipment here? Well, effective date is the 18th of Nov. so it's likely they would be working on it 10 days prior....so whatever....but I wanted to see what everyone else was getting because so far one other has spoken up to say they also are getting similar results with EP4P radio and they are in a different area.


----------



## Adrialk

So far EP4 is at least as good as EP3...if not a bit better

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## neyenlives

Adrialk said:


> So far EP4 is at least as good as EP3...if not a bit better
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


I had the same experience in the first 12-14 hours of use. Problems came later, please report back if things change, or don't....


----------



## Tueyjr

I'm a little bummed by EP4P so far. It seems you are correct on the signal strength issue. I commute throughout metro PHX and this is a step down from EP3H. It may be faster overall, but what good is speed without a signal.

I had no drops on EP3 and have had two so far today on EP4.

Sent from my Droid Charge 2E


----------



## imnuts

Is the signal actually weaker as picked up by the phone, or just the signal bars different? You can check the signal strength under Settings > About Phone > Status, it will give you the signal strength in dBm (higher is better, ie. closer to 0). It could be that the math used to determine the number of bars you see was changed and that nothing is actually different as far as signal strength goes.


----------



## Rominucka

The only thing positive that I noticed is the switch over from 3 to 4G and vise versa is better. Otherwise I'm still getting same the ridiculous fast speeds I was getting with EE4.


----------



## HemiDroid03

Damn, I didn't realize there was a new leak until this morning... I downloaded the debloated version, excited as a kid but something told me to run by here and read up on any issues and here they are... I don't wanna lose any signal or have any data problems... I'll stick with EPH3 for now.


----------



## bL33d

my phone has not dropped data since i installed new radio. It would drop pretty often before. (was on ee4 radio)


----------



## hoppermi

I'm going to sound off on this. I live and work in fringe 4g areas, so my data is constantly switching even in my house sitting still it will switch from 3g to 4g and back. Losing connection entirely was a common occurrence. I never knew if when I refreshed a widget or opened an app if I was going to have a data connection. Other times it would show connection, but nothing would happen. This was common on every radio we have had to try.
So two days into EP4P, I have not been w/o data yet. My phone actually WORKS! I may not have 4g all the time, but I always have a data connection.

Running debloated deodexed leak, stock kernel, no mods .


----------



## shrike1978

I never had issues before, but something I noticed on these radios is that the switchover from wifi to mobile data is much quicker. On all radios before, the phone would hang onto the wifi well beyond the point it would actually work, but on these, as soon as it stops passing data, it switches. A big +1 for these radios on that.​


----------



## Schoat333

One thing I noticed.

Ocassionally, the phone will switch to 3G, and the icon will show, but nothing will connect. I have to either restart the phone, or turn it to airplane mode, and then back.

Its like it has the connection, but wont pass data. I havent noticed this problem on 4G at all tho.


----------



## neyenlives

bL33d said:


> Is the signal actually weaker as picked up by the phone, or just the signal bars different? You can check the signal strength under Settings > About Phone > Status, it will give you the signal strength in dBm (higher is better, ie. closer to 0). It could be that the math used to determine the number of bars you see was changed and that nothing is actually different as far as signal strength goes.


no i will have four or five bars but no 3g or 4g indicator, and if there is no indicator there is no data. Right now I have had three to four bars, in the -80 to -90dBm range, and no data at all, none, no 3G no 4G. I have now been without data for almost the entire morning actually. I am in the middle of a building where signal is already not so great, but on EP3H I would have 3G strong and 4G sometimes and upstairs I would have strong 4G all day long. Now it's intermittent at best. Major loss of signal with EP4P still for me.

Coworker who sits directly next to me with a Charge also is running stock EE4 rom but with this EP4P radio and he is getting better signal than me. Makes me wonder what is affecting it.


----------



## ncwildcat

neyenlives said:


> EE4 was terrible, EP4P is a major step up from EE4, but if you had gone through EP1Q/W and EP3H to EP4P you would see otherwise
> 
> no i will have four or five bars but no 3g or 4g indicator, and if there is no indicator there is no data. Right now I have had three to four bars, in the -80 to -90dBm range, and no data at all, none, no 3G no 4G. I have now been without data for almost the entire morning actually. I am in the middle of a building where signal is already not so great, but on EP3H I would have 3G strong and 4G sometimes and upstairs I would have strong 4G all day long. Now it's intermittent at best. Major loss of signal with EP4P still for me.
> 
> Coworker who sits directly next to me with a Charge also is running stock EE4 rom but with this EP4P radio and he is getting better signal than me. Makes me wonder what is affecting it.


The EP4P radio has been a huge improvement over EP3 and EP1...The only one that for me has been on par is EE4, and that is because the call quality has been best on EE4. The signal drops, which were constant on EP3 and EP1, have noticably improved. So, I guess I completely disagree with your post. Every phone is different, and my experience is that EP4P is the best radio yet


----------



## audioxtc85

I agree with hoppermi, this is the best build yet. No dropped signal. Smooth as butter and the most stable in my opinion. Running stock deodexed and debloated with stock kernel and no mods.


----------



## neyenlives

based on the responses and my coworkers device performance, I am reflashing just the modem part of the EP4P release


----------



## ncwildcat

It could also be the ville...or Pitinos bad influence of the network there ;-)


----------



## mjt111

I have one question how is the call quality and mic on these radios? Before I flash I was wondering if anyone has had any issues with the mic issue on this release?


----------



## neyenlives

so that was short lived, i have no data except if i reboot the phone and then it's only for a minute and it's gone, going to flash EP3H radio


----------



## neyenlives

EP3H radio working flawlessly for now.


----------



## neyenlives

ok now EP3H is doing similar things, data drop outs for extended lengths of time, earlier I had an opposite scenario, had a strong 4G signal but the bars were a circle/slash and there was no mobile (calls or text) connection but I could browse the web or run speed tests on 4G like a madman....so only the LTE radio was effected as opposed to the CDMA radio.....freaking weird


----------



## neyenlives

They must be working on the tower near work, as soon as I got far away enough to get on another tower the problems went away. What's puzzling is a coworker sitting 10 feet away had no problems.


----------



## number1kgfan

I flashed the EP4P radio this evening, and when I conducted a speed test with 4/5 bars, I got 30 Mbps download speed. That is one of the fastest download speeds I've experienced on my Charge. So far, so good.


----------



## coderaz

Tueyjr said:


> I'm a little bummed by EP4P so far. It seems you are correct on the signal strength issue. I commute throughout metro PHX and this is a step down from EP3H. It may be faster overall, but what good is speed without a signal.
> 
> I had no drops on EP3 and have had two so far today on EP4.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge 2E


I've seen data drop outs through Tempe and where I live in East Mesa, best I can get is 2~3 bars of 3G. On the EP3H radio, I was easily getting 4~5 bars at home and no data dropouts through Tempe.

My Charge is better than yours...







(using RootzWiki Forums)


----------



## trparky

So what's the consensus on this? Is the EP4P radios worse than the EP3H radios when it comes to data stability?


----------



## ncwildcat

trparky said:


> So what's the consensus on this? Is the EP4P radios worse than the EP3H radios when it comes to data stability?


Its just like everything else-use what works best for you. Every device is different. EP4 works best for me as far as data and drops go, EE4 call quality can't be beat for me. Every phone and experience is different. The new network seems to play a part also


----------



## shrike1978

On the signal strength issue, I'm in a 4G area, but in the core of the building I work in, I can only get 3G. On past radios, I only got one or two bars of signal in that part of the building. On EP4 I'm still only getting 3G there, but now I'm getting 3-4 bars of signal, so for me, the signal actually got a little better. Whether it's actually better or just showing more bars is debatable, but in my head it's nicer to see.


----------



## neyenlives

Much improved today, not sure what's going on. Hopefully its tower maintenance in anticipation of the upgrade on the 18th.


----------



## Geerboy

Been running stock rooted version.....(not debloated and not deodexed)....and this is by far the best performance I've seen in a Samsung ROM period....

signal strength is good....
data speed is good....
phone performance is amazing...

Complete winner hands down...and I've tried every rom under the sun and moon for this phone

FLASH IT IMMEDIATELY IF YOU WANT YOUR CHARGE TO TAKE OFF!!

just my .02 cents.....lol

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## neyenlives

Geerboy said:


> Been running stock rooted version.....(not debloated and not deodexed)....and this is by far the best performance I've seen in a Samsung ROM period....
> 
> signal strength is good....
> data speed is good....
> phone performance is amazing...
> 
> Complete winner hands down...and I've tried every rom under the sun and moon for this phone
> 
> FLASH IT IMMEDIATELY IF YOU WANT YOUR CHARGE TO TAKE OFF!!
> 
> just my .02 cents.....lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


agreed


----------



## Halo

My experience with the newest radio:

I'm in and out of a 4G area all day. The phone switches between 3G and 4G very quickly and I have yet to experience the data dropping issues that I was having before. Very happy with this latest release.


----------



## Adrialk

EP4 modems are a big step up in the data department over all previous versions. Finally, I can run 2X Battery (similar to Juice Defender, less RAM usage) without having to wait 5 minutes for data to come back on after turning the screen back on. This allows EP4 to offer a huge battery saving opportunity.

Data drops are rare and typically only seem to last ~10 seconds at most. It switches between 4G and 3G much better than all previous modems.


----------



## Cruiserdude

I still get some data drops, which are not acceptable, but overall performance is much improved. My house for some reason still has slow speeds, though in most places I see much faster speeds than I am used to. And downtown Columbia I typically get in the mid to high 30's mbps, and just ran a test and got 47.7 mbps upload! That's a huge improvement, I just wish they would get these data dropping issues taken care of.


----------



## trparky

I've dropped back down to EP3HA modems, I've had data drop issues in which randomly data will not come back unless I reboot the phone. Unacceptable. Never had these issues on EP3HA.


----------



## skatastic

data seems ok. I still get the problem where sometimes I lose data and have to cycle airplane mode. My GPS is just as bad or worse as it ever has been. Most of the time GPS takes over 5 minutes to lock and often times over 10 or 15 minutes. GPS has always been an issue but there is certainly no improvement that I'm seeing on pretty much any front.


----------



## Cruiserdude

I'm wondering if it may be a hardware issue then. My old one would drop alot and I never saw data speeds in the 30's or higher. Now it drops alot less, and I frequently see speeds in the 30's, 40's, and even sometimes in the 50's, highest so far is 53.47. And yes I tested the phones back to back in the same spots. The same phone maxed out at 32 on EE4 radios. GPS is about the same, not super fast, but no problem either. I still get the data lag sometimes though, where something that uses data waits about 20-30 seconds before actually refreshing, dunno what that's all about.


----------



## mzchelle

trparky said:


> I've dropped back down to EP3HA modems, I've had data drop issues in which randomly data will not come back unless I reboot the phone. Unacceptable. Never had these issues on EP3HA.


Well, I've downgraded the radio from EP4P to EP3HA. Now I'm getting FC on Google Services Framework every time after booting up.

What to do ... what to do...?

EDIT: It's fixed now. Ran the CWR Restore once and that solved the FC problem while the EP3HA modem rom staying in tact, unchanged.


----------



## SPjetrovic

Newest radio EP4D


----------

